# Dethatcher question



## Lifer (May 13, 2010)

Is there a dethatcher for the 2305?


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

According to JDparts, no.
There is a tiller, posthole digger and mower.

John Deere - Parts Catalog

Enter your model number in the model search box and hit find. Then go to the
"sectional" index.

Welcome to the Forum.


----------

